# Anyone possible to build IUP on FreeBSD?



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 28, 2021)

I use iup-3.29_Sources.tar.gz from there: https://sourceforge.net/projects/iup/files/3.29/Docs and Sources/

It wrongly detected FreeBSD as Linux and it failed to build.

It seems there is no port available for it or binary package for it simply not available, verified by `pkg search iup`.


```
$ pkg search iup
miniupnpc-2.2.0                UPnP IGD client lightweight library
miniupnpd-2.1.20190210,1       UPnP IGD implementation which uses pf/ipf
py37-miniupnpc-2.2.0           Python module for miniupnpc
```


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 28, 2021)

It seems no one interested. I will try asking for help on their mailing list. Bye.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

For anyone to be interested they would have to know what IUP is or what it does.








						IUP
					

Download IUP for free.  IUP is a portable toolkit for building graphical user interfaces. It offers a configuration API in three basic languages: C, Lua and LED.




					sourceforge.net
				




Also a few hours is not an adequate wait time. We are a global forum with people in all different timezones.

What you could do is run the software using our Linux-compatability layer.
It allows many Linux softwares to run.


			Linuxulator - FreeBSD Wiki
		


You could also create a Linux based jail to run this nativly.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> For anyone to be interested they would have to know what IUP is or what it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now is it OK to say "no one care"? Or I have to wait further? How many days, weeks, or months is enough?


Phishfry said:


> What you could do is run the software using our Linux-compatability layer.
> It allows many Linux softwares to run.
> 
> 
> ...


I tried. Why are you too sure I'm not tried? Linux compat on 11.4 doesn't have gtk3 so I have to resort to gtk2 based IUP binary for Linux 2.6.






						IUP -  Browse /3.29/Linux Libraries at SourceForge.net
					

IUP is a portable toolkit for building graphical user interfaces. It offers a configuration API in three basic languages: C, Lua and LED. IUP…




					sourceforge.net
				




It turned out the Linux compat doesn't have pangox-1.0 so it's just a waste of time.

p/s: It's too obvious that "no one care" so my conclusion is not prejudice, don't quote me to say BS.

BTW, a graphical Linux jail? How? Guides? IUP is a graphical toolkit there is no sense to run it on a CLI-only environment.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 29, 2021)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/ shows how to port programs to FreeBSD. It's not an easy task though.

You'll make a Makefile that points to the Internet location where the source code is. The right de-compression utility may need to be referenced in that Makefile too. There's places to list needed dependencies. Use dependencies that already exist in FreeBSD's ports. You can see examples of other Makefiles in the ports tree which gtk2 or gtk3 pull in their required dependencies. Dependencies that aren't available may have to be ported as well.

https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-ports is FreeBSD's mailing list for porting. Subscribing to the mailing list, and sending it as plaintext, will make sure your email goes through. You may get 2 or more replies in a day.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

sidetone I think I need to first able to build it myself before I could consider creating a port, isn't it? Or I have to utilize the ports framework to aid me the porting of the software itself? I contacted the author via their mailing list but so far no answer at all.






						[Iup-users] How to compile IUP from source on FreeBSD? | IUP
					






					sourceforge.net


----------



## sidetone (Mar 29, 2021)

It may take several hours, a day or a week for a response on some mailing lists. If it's a slow mailing list, someone with the project may respond in a week or two.

You can make a Makefile for your own computer that will build it. On FreeBSD, the Makefile is for both building it for yourself, and that is refined and used to make a port. When it builds on your computer or after some effort, someone may help you or give you better advice. You can post your attempt of the Makefile here, then on the FreeBSD ports mailing list, which is the one where it would needed to be, so someone can take up your porting attempt. The Porter's Handbook gives instructions for that. You'll have to read it all.

Here's an example of a Makefile changed from the Porter's Handbook

```
# $FreeBSD$

PORTNAME=    iup
PORTVERSION=    3.29
CATEGORIES=    x11-toolkits
MASTER_SITES=    SF/projects/iup/files/3.29/Docs%20and%20Sources/

MAINTAINER=    youremail@example.com
COMMENT=    Cat chasing a mouse all over the screen

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```
Put this in a custom directory, perhaps in a folder in your home directory.

You can tinker with that, while you're waiting for a response on a mailing list. I'm not good with it, so parts of that may be wrong. SF is short for sourceforge. To get the checksum when it's needed, use `make makesum` (not checksum) from that directory. There's more entries you'll need, like perhaps, USES= gtk2 zlib. Build this Makefile up from here.

Get further and further in compiling it, as the more you get, the more of the program that will compile, then ask here, then on the FreeBSD ports mailing list, show your progress, and you'll get a few responses in a day or two. Mailing lists take patience.

I don't know if you're familiar with the portstree. Use the `portsnap fetch` command, with either extract or update options. Here's details about how to update your /usr/ports/: https://docs.freebsd.org/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html. The Porter's Handbook and the FreeBSD Handbook are two different ones.


----------



## Minbari (Mar 29, 2021)

obnoxious said:


> It seems no one interested. I will try asking for help on their mailing list. Bye.





obnoxious said:


> Now is it OK to say "no one care"? Or I have to wait further? How many days, weeks, or months is enough?


Last time I checked FreeBSD doesn't provide support or training and if you are not willing to wait for someone to spare his free time and give you a hint or direction to follow then don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

Minbari said:


> Last time I checked FreeBSD doesn't provide support or training and if you are not willing to wait for someone to spare his free time and give you a hint or direction to follow then don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


Indeed. I know obviously I can't rely on the help of you guys. I consulted the mailing list of the actual project. But it seems I have bad luck there too, no one ever cared to answer my question on this mail list.

p/s: I hate the kind of people give me nothing useful but wanted to teach me what to do, I don't want to read their BS. Including you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

obnoxious consider yourself warned, we don't tolerate this kind of behavior.


----------



## balanga (Mar 29, 2021)

obnoxious said:


> p/s: I hate the kind of people give me nothing useful but wanted to teach me what to do, I don't want to read their BS. Including you.


Can't help thinking you have chosen your username wisely


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

Turns out to be just another alter-ego from failure


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Turns out to be just another alter-ego from failure


I don't have any alter-ego. It's me after all. I lost failure's password, as I said.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

balanga said:


> Can't help thinking you have chosen your username wisely


I choose this from the beginning. I created 3 accounts on this forums, only used one and the remaining two for backups, when being banned but still need urgently help from this forums I still able to resort to the later two. They destroyed my two accounts, merged into one. I lost that account's password and resort to this account. And now I think this account, the last, if not being destroyed will be merged back to form only one account. So they abolished all of my 3 accounts. Honest people don't have multiple egos. I don't have multiple egos, too. But this is just necessary backup, since I'm too straight. I could be easily mistakenly recognized as a troll, only because I think on some specific problems, Linux does better. Not only Linux, I sometimes praise OpenIndiana (regarding the way the have the runtime library packaged separately from the gcc package, unlike FreeBSD bundled everything into just one big gcc package), even though I hate these people so much, they censored me on their mailing list, one even called me a chat bot due to my bad English, that make me very insulted and sad.

You are right. I named the accounts using a dictionary: cretin (the email address), obnoxious, failure, also-ran, all indicate the future defeat and destruction of mine from this forums. I know this from the beginning. But not willing to change my straight words into sweat words to please other people. I don't have to please anyone. Like me or not is their problem.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> obnoxious consider yourself warned, we don't tolerate this kind of behavior.


Which behavior? If it's about multiple accounts, feel free to ban failure account, I already lost control of it. If it's about "to be kind with others", then feel free to ban this account, too. Regardless of how many times you asked me, I still say their posts are BS with no value for me. I need an answer could help me solve my problem, not a comment to teach how I should act.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

After all this thread and my asking for help on IUP's mailing list yield nothing. I back to use Geany to write FreeBASIC. Only Geany is always with me. Fuck IUP and these stupid FreeBASIC IDEs.


----------



## rootbert (Mar 29, 2021)

obnoxious said:


> I don't have to please anyone. Like me or not is their problem.


To quote master Yoda: "Much to learn, you still have". Be polite and (most) people will be polite and helpful to you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

Good enough for me, both accounts are hereby banned.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 29, 2021)

I think I lost count of "backups" somewhere after "Ioozer".


----------



## sidetone (Mar 30, 2021)

I have to say something.


The person has to sit tight, be patient and do their homework. People respond to mailing lists, usually in a day. Other times with emails, it's a great thing (not bad in any way), if a response comes months later. To me, this sounds like a child.

The responses to that user were rude, and the person understandably got upset because of it.


Minbari said:


> then don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.



Why do we tolerate bullshit like this then? ->
Thread localhost-631-printer-problem.79565/page-3, which someone lazy refuses to even read sections of the fucking manual, has an expectation to know the text that shows cli commands, and keeps asking others to do every single step of their work. Is that someone actually *THAT* lazy, or a troll. If the user on this page is unacceptable, that is way worse.

This person hasn't done that, and hasn't continued with this.

Why do some vent frustrations on here. This time an opportune time on a user who is already in trouble and can't defend themselves?

The person admitted who they were. If they broke other rules, then ok.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2021)

He got banned because he's been nothing but toxic. I've had my eye on him for a while. There's quite a difference between wanting to be spoon-fed and being obnoxious (pun very much intended).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2021)

sidetone said:


> Why do we tolerate bullshit like this then? ->
> Thread localhost-631-printer-problem.79565/page-3, which someone lazy refuses to even read sections of the fucking manual, has an expectation to know the text that shows cli commands, and keeps asking others to do every single step of their work. Is that someone actually *THAT* lazy, or a troll. If the user on this page is unacceptable, that is way worse.


I weighed each possibility and factored in their post count, which carried more weight than anything. Having been around a while.

I don't think they are too old. I gave them the vast benefit of the doubt and did an extraordinary amount of hand holding because I'm used to working in that type of situation. I've misspelled words myself, been corrected and gladly, so I couldn't say too much about that.

I fixed the ruleset for them so they could copy & paste it from the post and use it as-is. I didn't just draw them a picture of how to do it I provided one so I'm done. But it's not a firewall problem. It's a printer problem they have to fix.

I don't think they are trolling, if they are they're very good actors, but I'd still be done and they got treated with kid gloves.

It will all work out in time.

That other guy sounded kind of like ninja_poot. A lot like the Brazil nut. I challenged him early on because I thought it might be him, but it wasn't his response.


----------

